# Suggestion



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I see in the articles section lots of links and info for relationships etc. How about adding some info or links for those struggling with porn? Lots of porn issues on the board, might be very helpful and good read for some. I know of some great links myself. Even one(s) for addictions might be helpful as well. I saw the one for sexual addiction, but wasn't sure about others.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Those are articles submitted by licensed therapists, we don't pay for them or have much say in what is submitted, so we are kind of lucky to get whatever we get from them. Good suggestion though.


----------

